# too much in one go?



## caravanman (Mar 22, 2004)

Greetings rail fans! I am visiting the USA soon and I have booked a trip from Chicago to San francisco early in May.

I wonder if a rest of two days followed by a further trip from L.A. to Jacksonville would be overdoing the train travel? I like the idea of seeing as much of the scenery as possible, but dont want to end up hating trains!

Any advice most welcome.. Ed.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 22, 2004)

I honestly do not think many people should find train travel very tiring. But it is much better to travel (thought more costly) in a sleeper. If you travel that far in coach you may get tired. But you have room to move around,walk around, socialize, you do not need to be cramped and stiff as in a confined airline seat.

One thing which could cause a little concern is getting used to the time zones you will encounter as you cross the US.

However, even that is easier on a train than on a plane, since a train meets each time zone gradaually, like about a day for each one, instead of in a matter of minutes or hours on a plane.

It probably is best to have a night or two between trains when each leg of the trip is very long, sleep in a "real" bed, get a "real" shower, not as a dire necessity, but a precaution. Put in this way: you would be 1000 times better off doing this in a train than on a bus!!

Even in a coach, you can always nap and snooze durng the day as well as at night.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 13, 2011)

This was my first ever post... Those were the days when you could ride from LA to Jacksonville...

The good news is I didn't end up hating trains!

Ed


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to say that I've taken my share of LD trips just to escape the realities of life. I think my longest was 5 nights, but boy was it great. That was back before the days of cell phones and internet. If someone died, their kin couldn't get ahold of me. A leak in the plumbing, the Mrs. had to deal with it on her own. Those were the good old days. Even in recent years there has been nothing better than riding the EB knowing that for hundreds of miles my cell service was inactive. Nothing but scenery, peace, and a possible derailment here or there


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 14, 2011)

Pastor Dave said:


> That was back before the days of cell phones and internet.


That was back when the dinosaurs ran around, right?


----------

